# Oak Island's Oaks?



## OldLady (Jan 27, 2018)

_Quercus Species :  Acacia Mangium Acadiakoa    https://youtube/EE3CKGGL5N8 _*BEWARE THIS VIDEO*


I've been watching The Curse of Oak Island this season—I've watched sporadically but the drilling is boring to me and all the false hits with the metal detectors in the swamp, etc.  I've watched the new season though.  I've always had a lot of questions about the whole deal and the theories are fascinating but pretty farfetched.

Considering Oak Island's location, it doesn't at all surprise me that a few colonial era coins/buttons--even a piece of grape shot from a cannon-- have been found there.   The British and other Europeans sailing through were there from the days of first exploration.  A few things that haven't been covered that seem really important to me, though, are the non-native oak trees that were planted there and the age of coconut fiber found around the drains in Smith Cove.  That fiber was carbon dated to between 1200 and 1400.  There's no more to be said about the coconut fiber, I guess—that is what it is.  But the oak trees fascinated me.

I wrote to the Oak Island folks who now are in charge of searching for the money pit and handling the "interpretative center."  I asked if there are still oaks on the island and if so, are any of them really old/is the variety traceable to point of origin in Europe or elsewhere.  I got a really short, less than satisfying answer saying there are lots of oaks on the island: Red Oaks, which are native to New England and Nova Scotia.  They said the canopy oaks might ? be explained by changes in climate.  However, they didn't answer my questions if any were left or where they came from.  I googled "canopy oaks" and there is no oak called that.  It referred me to bur oaks, whose range is in the Midwest.

I was very excited, then, when today I came across a You Tube video on the mystery of the oaks. * BEWARE THIS VIDEO!*   Besides the fact that this guy's ultimate theory is way out there (Phoenicians) he gave a long supposedly very factual talk about the original oaks that gave the island its name (pictures of them begin at 44 secs and go on for a few minutes).  He said there are none left on the island; the photographs of them he has were from the early 1920's, towering above the other trees.  At that time there were seven left (he says that's the origin of the legend that "Seven must die before the treasure is found."  Once all the trees were cut down and there was still no treasure, they figured it must be people who have to die).    I don't doubt the photos are real, but I don't know what kind of oak, if oak at all, they are.  The video in the link says it is Quercus Species: Acacia Mangium Acadiakoa, a type of oak from North Africa/the Levant.  Well, I googled that, too, and from what I can tell, there is no such tree.   Quercus is the species name for oaks, alright, of which there are about 600 varieties, but "Acacia" is apparently a different species, not an oak.   There is an "Acacia Mangium Acacia Koa" which is a tree native to Australia, but it has nothing to do with oaks, the Levant, or anything else I'm interested in.

So I don't know about the oaks yet.    If the photos from the 1920's are actual non native oaks that the legend refers to, I still don't know if there are any left on the island and if the actual variety might help identify where it came from, or if there are any old ones (oaks can easily live hundreds of years) that could help determine at a minimum how long ago they were planted.   Some websites have referred me to the bur oaks, and I did find pictures of some with flat tops like in the video, but NS is way out of its range and the overall shape isn't the same as the photos from Oak Island.

Anyone know anything about oak trees?


----------



## dcbl (Jan 27, 2018)

I tried to watch that show, but like you said, it was super boring with a lot of hype and a bunch of nothing

much like the bigfoot documentaries where the most exciting thing is some really hard to hear sub sonic squeaky pitch that some nutjob SWEARS "SOUNDS JUST LIKE SASQUATCH!!!"

as far as Phoenicians sailing the world?

there is a lot of evidence that worldwide travel was pretty common deep in antiquity; so there may actually be something to that

we can be fairly certain that the Chinese explored the west coast based on their writings (descriptions of seals) and inexplicable finds (anchors)

the most compelling evidence I have seen are reports of cocoa found in the stomach of an Egyptian mummy and the actual statues found in South America of men with negro facial features

cocoa found in egyptian tombs - Google Search

chinese anchors off california coast - Google Search

negro statues south america - Google Search

I have also seen several reports of ancient coins and other artifacts found all over the Americas

Did Christopher Columbus Discover America or Not?

small sample (but that last link is worth the read):

*Greeks and Romans in the New World*
*Coins:*


Roman coins have been found in Venezuela and Maine.
Roman coins were found in Texas at the bottom of an Indian mound in Round Rock. The mound is dated at approximately 800 AD.
In 1957 near Phenix City, Alabama, a small boy found a coin in a field from Syracuse on the island of Sicily and dating from 490 B.C.

In the town of Heavener, Oklahoma, another out-of-place coin was found in 1976. Experts identified it as a bronze tetradrachm originally struck in Antioch, Syria in 63 A.D. and bearing the profile of emperor Nero.
In 1882, a farmer in Cass County, Illinois picked up a bronze coin later identified as a coin of Antiochus IV, one of the kings of Syria who reigned from 175 B.C. to 164 B.C., and who is mentioned in the Bible.
ETA - on Phoenicia from that same article - 

Near Rio de Janeiro, high on a vertical wall of rock - 3,000 feet up - is an inscription that reads: "Tyre, Phoenicia, Badezir, Firstborn of Jethbaal..." and dated to the middle of the ninth century B.C.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 27, 2018)

Canopy oaks are oak covering a vertical shaft.
Not the type of oak it is.


----------



## task0778 (Jan 27, 2018)

For those who want to read a little further into the story:

Treasure: Oak Island

No ideas about oak trees, sorry.   But somebody went to a helluva lot of trouble to dig that thing, they're getting close to 200 ft down but still no treasure.   That's a lotta work just to create a hoax, doncha think?


----------



## OldLady (Jan 27, 2018)

peach174 said:


> Canopy oaks are oak covering a vertical shaft.
> Not the type of oak it is.


Then the reply from the Oak Island people REALLY didn't make sense.

You know stuff about construction/engineering?  Why else would someone dig a 100 foot 7x7 foot shaft?  To me it seems like overkill to make a hole 100 feet deep to bury anything.  I'm very open to the idea that it had another purpose.

As for ancients in the Americas, it wouldn't surprise me.  I know for a fact the Vikings were in Maine.  Near Grand Lake Stream a local found a Viking burial chamber and the shield and other stuff is still in town.  But because the guy removed it from the tomb, the archaelogists sniffed and said it didn't prove anything.  I saw the stuff though and I talked to people who knew the guy who found it, and I know the Vikings were there and that one of them got into a tussle with a bear and they both died.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 27, 2018)

task0778 said:


> For those who want to read a little further into the story:
> 
> Treasure: Oak Island
> 
> No ideas about oak trees, sorry.   But somebody went to a helluva lot of trouble to dig that thing, they're getting close to 200 ft down but still no treasure.   That's a lotta work just to create a hoax, doncha think?


I agree -- it was no hoax.  It was a serious piece of engineering that probably took a couple of years to build and would have required a lot of manpower that needed to be housed and fed while they were at it.  This was an expensive and serious project.  But for what purpose?  Nailing down the time period would be one clue.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Canopy oaks are oak covering a vertical shaft.
> ...



No
At one time I worked in a Mine and oil well geographical library.
They had maps of all the mines and oil wells from all over the world.
People would come in to  read the maps of the outputs of production and to re explore old site wells and mines.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 27, 2018)

OldLady said:


> _Quercus Species :  Acacia Mangium Acadiakoa    https://youtube/EE3CKGGL5N8 _*BEWARE THIS VIDEO*
> 
> 
> I've been watching The Curse of Oak Island this season—I've watched sporadically but the drilling is boring to me and all the false hits with the metal detectors in the swamp, etc.  I've watched the new season though.  I've always had a lot of questions about the whole deal and the theories are fascinating but pretty farfetched.
> ...


repetitive and boring...To replant the oaks from another country or continent would take soil from the original site they dug them up or collected acorns..But if they have shipped the cocoanut fibers then surely they did the dirt also..It's not like they had an Iphone to toy with...


----------



## Picaro (Jan 27, 2018)

Could have been an attempt to find water, and then build a fort around it. Or a treasure pit. Doesn't seem likely they would go that deep, as they would have come back fairly soon to get it and would want to retrieve it quickly. I think they were just trying to dig a well and came up dry, not uncommon.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2018)

The show is a hoax

It is a shame what The History Channel has become. Ancient Aliens and Oak Island that "might" contain the Holy Grail and Arc of the Covenant 

They have no interest is finding anything, just teasing what they might find


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 27, 2018)

The History Channel is sometimes entertaining but has little to do with History anymore. That Oak Island show is the dumbest thing ever. Spending millions to dig up 300 year old muck to dig out a button or a horseshoe.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> I tried to watch that show, but like you said, it was super boring with a lot of hype and a bunch of nothing
> 
> much like the bigfoot documentaries where the most exciting thing is some really hard to hear sub sonic squeaky pitch that some nutjob SWEARS "SOUNDS JUST LIKE SASQUATCH!!!"
> 
> ...



A Harvard linguistics professor wrote a couple of books on a lot of that, Barry Fell, that were fairly plausible; he claimed a relationship between some American indian languages and some north African and Arabic dialects as well, which I found to be the most plausible of the theories. People can Google up Fell's theories and the refutations. The books came out in the mid-1970's, so there should be plenty out there on them.

Barry Fell - Wikipedia

Actually I correct myself; was a biologist, with an interest in linguistics.

The Diffusionists Have Landed - 00.01 (Part Two)

Another linguist defends some of his work, despite the critics.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> The History Channel is sometimes entertaining but has little to do with History anymore. That Oak Island show is the dumbest thing ever. Spending millions to dig up 300 year old muck to dig out a button or a horseshoe.


I watched parts of the first season

It came down to fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me
The entire show was twisted history, poor research, wild fantasies and teasing a discovery that never pans out


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 27, 2018)

I know something about Oak trees. I know something about TL; DR for the OP, too.

Break it down for me Barney-style. What is it you want to know?


----------



## Picaro (Jan 27, 2018)

The History Channel went downhill a long time ago, as did satellite TV. Dropped the over-priced rubbish  several years ago, and haven't missed it at all. We can check out the entire seasons of the better and more popular series, like Game of Thrones, Sons Of Anarchy, or the Sopranos or Breaking Bad, etc., at the library for free, no need to pay ridiculous prices to watch TV shows and reruns of shows that also run on regular TV..


----------



## dcbl (Jan 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> I know something about Oak trees. I know something about TL; DR for the OP, too.
> 
> Break it down for me Barney-style. What is it you want to know?


can you tell by looking at a photo from the 1920's whether the oaks on Oak Island were indigenous to the area (Nova Scotia) or if they potentially came from Africa

also, can you tell from that same photo how old the oaks in question were?

the picture is in the linked video in OP


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 27, 2018)

Picaro said:


> The History Channel went downhill a long time ago, as did satellite TV. Dropped the over-priced rubbish  several years ago, and haven't missed it at all. We can check out the entire seasons of the better and more popular series, like Game of Thrones, Sons Of Anarchy, or the Sopranos or Breaking Bad, etc., at the library for free, no need to pay ridiculous prices to watch TV shows and reruns of shows that also run on regular TV..



Last time I dealt with satellite, I was at my cousin's house. I unlocked all the American Extasy/playboy/ whatever channels, but I couldn't get it off the porn. I think somebody was not happy.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 27, 2018)

dcbl said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I know something about Oak trees. I know something about TL; DR for the OP, too.
> ...



Tbh, I can, faggot, what now? There was a brush fire on the island, The End.

Those are trees that had a brush fire around them. No older than 60-80 years,could be 30. That's right, just a year or two older than OldLady.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 27, 2018)

As for the digging, who's that conquistador that wanted all the gold?


----------



## dcbl (Jan 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


what is your problem?

you asked for an explanation of what she was asking for & I gave it

I realize that this may be a difficult request, but try not to be so dense


----------



## dcbl (Jan 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Tbh, I can, faggot, what now? There was a brush fire on the island, The End.


and fwiw - you sure are a sensitive fella

what happened in your life that made you so insecure?

you know they have pills that can help with your anger issues...


----------



## OldLady (Jan 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > _Quercus Species :  Acacia Mangium Acadiakoa    https://youtube/EE3CKGGL5N8 _*BEWARE THIS VIDEO*
> ...


To start oaks from acorns would take effort and patience, but I can't imagine saplings with intact root balls surviving the 6-12 week trip by boat from Europe.   I don't know that the soil would have needed to be transported, though.  I read that oaks do like acidic soil.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 28, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Could have been an attempt to find water, and then build a fort around it. Or a treasure pit. Doesn't seem likely they would go that deep, as they would have come back fairly soon to get it and would want to retrieve it quickly. I think they were just trying to dig a well and came up dry, not uncommon.


I've wondered the same thing.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The show is a hoax
> 
> It is a shame what The History Channel has become. Ancient Aliens and Oak Island that "might" contain the Holy Grail and Arc of the Covenant
> 
> They have no interest is finding anything, just teasing what they might find


The show itself is as you say.  The underlying story and the way it has hooked two centuries worth of treasure hunters that have spent tens of millions of dollars on it is not a made-for-TV hoax, though.  The Money Pit itself can't ever be explained, I don't think, since it was completely destroyed by one of the first search companies using power equipment and was excavated into a huge cavern.  If any building was around it or there was any archaeological clues as to what its function or purpose might have been has been lost forever.

There are interesting things going on there, though.  Nolan's Cross is one.  Some of the graffiti like the H-O stone is also puzzling.  Why so much medieval religious symbolism there?   The drain system at Smith's Cove is probably an old salt works used for salting fish in the 1700's and the Money Pit itself is probably not "booby trapped," just intersecting with natural tunnels of sea water that lace the substrata of the island.  As with any island close to shore on this coast, it will have been used for multiple purposes over the years by a lot of different folks, but the Money Pit beats all.  I can see why it hooked treasure hunters.  They're kind of like compulsive gamblers--just ten more feet and we'll find it.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> I know something about Oak trees. I know something about TL; DR for the OP, too.
> 
> Break it down for me Barney-style. What is it you want to know?


I'm disappointed you found my OP too long winded, but here you go:
Look at 44 sec into the link and view the trees towering over the pines.
Can you identify the type of tree it is?  If it is oak, tell me what kind and where it is native to.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 28, 2018)

*My question is how long can they milk this fable?
What will the deciding factor be to quit?*


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The picture has nothing significant.. Without seeing the leaf structure it's hard to tell from a pic.
The sparsity between the trees and the canopy type limb structures could be after a clear cut was executed by lumber processors...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 28, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *My question is how long can they milk this fable?
> What will the deciding factor be to quit?*


I gave up the first season when the made it an Oater...


----------



## OldLady (Jan 28, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *My question is how long can they milk this fable?
> What will the deciding factor be to quit?*


When the Laginas give up, someone else will try.  The show will disappear long before the next treasure hunter who is obsessed with finding the Holy Grail.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 28, 2018)

gheesh this guy is far fetched..


----------



## OldLady (Jan 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> gheesh this guy is far fetched..


The guy in my link?  Others say the Templars decided to bring all their priceless, irreplaceable, holiest treasure to an unknown land a long and dangerous journey from home to keep it "safe."  LOL
But there is unexplained medieval religious symbolism on Oak Island.  The monks who came with the explorers, maybe?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > gheesh this guy is far fetched..
> ...


There are runes in rocks in SE Oklahoma also..


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The show is a hoax
> ...


Seems more myth than anything

The legends of Pirates burying their treasure are largely disproven. Pirates looted and divided the bounty among the crew. Mostly they spent it on rum and whores. Saving it for a later day was not in the Pirate mentality. They did not expect to live that long

The best explanation for the money pit is that it is nothing more than a sink hole. The hole consumed trees and other timber and that was the "layers" they reported. 
I think the secret stones with cryptic writing were just created to trick investors.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *My question is how long can they milk this fable?
> What will the deciding factor be to quit?*


Ratings


----------



## OldLady (Jan 28, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I've never bought the theory that in the whole long history of humans on this planet that the Americas were completely uninhabited until 13,000 years ago.  Or even 20,000 years ago.  What the scientific theories are based on is what they have discovered so far.  More is being discovered everyday. 
I think ancient (really ancient, way before we know about yet) peoples had figured out a great deal of the same stuff we have and that somehow that knowledge was lost in calamities and we have step by step "discovered" things the ancients knew thousands of years ago.  Could they have traveled here from the Pacific Islands or Europe or Africa?  Why not?  I don't think alien space ships are necessary.
There are the Nazca Lines, though.  Damn.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Too much evidence with simple items like dragons..How did cultures divided by oceans know and display dragons in the same manner.? Pyramids in places on Earth that had no colluding interaction...


----------



## OldLady (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Sink holes aren't 7x7 foot square with pick marks in the walls.  It wasn't a sink hole, but one theory is as good as another now, since the Money Pit was destroyed long ago.  What is left is back fill in a jumble and will probably contain nothing but everyday detritus.
I agree with you about the stone found at 90 feet in the Money Pit saying treasure was below.  I don't agree with you about the H-O stone.

_The “HO” stone was part of a huge boulder found on the Oak Island shore back in 1921 by treasure hunters, and which was covered in engraved writing. Without any apparent thought for the clues it might hold, they unfortunately blew it up.  [Another researcher found it in the rubble in 1936-OL)

...a slab containing the mysterious markings of “H” and “O” and, in between the two letters, a cross surrounded by four dots..._

_Nichola also shed some light on the possible meanings of the H and the O — saying that the H could stand for the greek letter Eta, while the O was likely actually an Θ — the Greek letter Theta._

_She also said that the Theta — which is the first letter of Theos, the Greek word for God, could be a Christogram, commonly used to represent Jesus Christ in Byzantine and medieval eras. One of the oldest Christograms was the Chi Rho cross, which was later adopted by the Knights Templar.



_
The Curse of Oak Island recap: The one where the Knights Templar carved pictures with their teeth

That's too technical for the average bear to be hoaxing folks with.  It is not just those letters on the stone, either--below the H-O are portions of the letter R and another symbol that is too broken off to decipher.   So it was clearly a piece of something larger and it sure looks weathered all to hell.  I think it's a real something or other, not a hoax.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The archeological evidence is not there


----------



## OldLady (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I know.  I'm waiting.  There is no harm in entertaining possibilities, so long as we remember that they ARE just possibilities.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I vacationed in Nova Scotia about 15 years ago. I stayed in the Lunenburg/ Mahone Bay Area and saw Oak Island from the shore. You were not allowed to visit

The island is nothing special for travelers from thousands of miles away would pick it out. I saw many places on Nova Scotia that look like a better place to hide stuff than that crappy little island

Did someone from Europe travel thousands of miles and pick out that crappy little island to hold secret ceremonies or could it have been locals in the 1600s who did the same thing?


----------



## OldLady (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Good thought.  Like monks setting up there.
Actually, coastal islands were used extensively from the time of exploration and through colonization.  They had a built in "moat" against hostiles.  No predators to eat your livestock and no need for fences for them, either, at least until the government started parceling it up in the mid 1700's.  Fishermen used them extensively for their weirs and their drying operations.  I'm less than two hundred miles from Oak Island; our coast is the same and was used for the same purposes.
I agree with you that there were many places better for burying treasure than Oak Island.  I also don't think there is any treasure there, and if there ever was, it seems pretty strange to dig a massive hole for it within easy field goal distance of the shore where any Tom Dick or Harry could see you doing it.
Well, fun puzzling over, I think.  You seem to feel more bristly about it.

P.S.  Poutine?  Tourtiere?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yes, I have to admit I am pissed off about it
Pissed off about wasting hours of my precious life on that stupid show

You are correct. Nova Scotia is a lot like coastal Maine
Many, many tiny and not so tiny islands off the coast

To me, if I were in a largely uninhabited area like that, I would have picked a better spot to hold my secret meetings and bury my booty

PS. ........Jersey


----------



## OldLady (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


LOL   Just wondered if you tried their regional specialties while you were there.
Jersey.  Perfect place for it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I did indulge in some of the local brews

Does that count?


----------



## OldLady (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Absolutely.  Cheers, hey?


----------



## dcbl (Jan 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I think ancient (really ancient, way before we know about yet) peoples had figured out a great deal of the same stuff we have and that somehow that knowledge was lost in calamities and we have step by step "discovered" things the ancients knew thousands of years ago.




boom

I agree with this & the evidence is pretty overwhelming to support it


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

dcbl said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I think ancient (really ancient, way before we know about yet) peoples had figured out a great deal of the same stuff we have and that somehow that knowledge was lost in calamities and we have step by step "discovered" things the ancients knew thousands of years ago.
> ...


Can you name some of those things?


----------



## dcbl (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Can you name some of those things?


Nazca lines

green glass found in desert

perfect right angles on ancient stones that cannot be replicated today without a diamond saw

perfect H blocks in S America

google the term ooparts

there is just too much stuff that looks to be impossible - there is no "proof" anywhere

the show _Ancient Aliens_ (which you mentioned) did a lot to lay out a bunch of evidence early on in the series

hell, I know it sounds crazy; but there is a lot of inexplicable stuff

I don't believe spacemen came here; I think humans reached higher levels of technology & advancement

I could be wrong & it really does not matter; but it is fun to think about & research; if you can get past some of the "batshit crazy" stuff surrounding actual evidence of some of the weird finds...

the most compelling stuff comes from India (where more ancient texts have survived)

the Mahabharata has what looks like a blueprint to build an airplane and also an eerily accurate description of the effects of nuclear fallout

again - does not "prove" anything

but there is certainly a lot of "smoke" to suggest that there was something more than men in caves with big clubs deep in antiquity

hell; an actual hang glider that can actually fly was found in one of the Egyptian pyramids (was classified as "avian" and ignored for years)


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

dcbl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Can you name some of those things?
> ...


Never understood the difficulty in Nazca lines
I could do it with a long piece of string

I think they had basic tools and measuring devices and were very adept at using them


----------



## dcbl (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I think they had basic tools and measuring devices and were very adept at using them


yeah?

then how did they create a perfectly flat surface on the top of a mountain?

and why?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

dcbl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I think they had basic tools and measuring devices and were very adept at using them
> ...



Hard work
They had water levels that were very accurate


----------



## dcbl (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


maybe

seems unlikely to me though


----------



## Intolerant (Jan 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > The History Channel went downhill a long time ago, as did satellite TV. Dropped the over-priced rubbish  several years ago, and haven't missed it at all. We can check out the entire seasons of the better and more popular series, like Game of Thrones, Sons Of Anarchy, or the Sopranos or Breaking Bad, etc., at the library for free, no need to pay ridiculous prices to watch TV shows and reruns of shows that also run on regular TV..
> ...





TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *My question is how long can they milk this fable?
> What will the deciding factor be to quit?*


Run out of money.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 31, 2018)

Tree update:  On episode #9, season 5, "French Connection" The Curse of Oak Island Full Episodes, Video & More | HISTORY, very near the beginning of the show is an old photo of farmers on the island, standing in a grassy field with a bunch of those trees I've been hoping to identify.  They all have that vase shape with the flat spreading top, and I don't think they're all victims of a burn; they have a distinctive shape.  The photo wasn't dated and I don't know where on the island the photo was taken, but at one time there was quite an area of those trees.

So I watched the most recent episodes on tree alert.  I cannot see a single one.  Strange they all disappeared.  I suppose they would, though, if they weren't native there and no one was caring about keeping them around.

If any tree lovers are around that might be able to help, take a peak at the pics in the OP and the ones in the photo in episode 9.  Sorry I couldn't bring it in here, but I haven't figured out how to successfully turn off ad blocker and I quit trying to screw around with it.  So the site wouldn't let me in to the episode.

TNHarley   Any ideas?


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tree update:  On episode #9, season 5, "French Connection" The Curse of Oak Island Full Episodes, Video & More | HISTORY, very near the beginning of the show is an old photo of farmers on the island, standing in a grassy field with a bunch of those trees I've been hoping to identify.  They all have that vase shape with the flat spreading top, and I don't think they're all victims of a burn; they have a distinctive shape.  The photo wasn't dated and I don't know where on the island the photo was taken, but at one time there was quite an area of those trees.
> 
> So I watched the most recent episodes on tree alert.  I cannot see a single one.  Strange they all disappeared.  I suppose they would, though, if they weren't native there and no one was caring about keeping them around.
> 
> ...


ideas on ad blocker or the trees? lol


----------



## OldLady (Jan 31, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tree update:  On episode #9, season 5, "French Connection" The Curse of Oak Island Full Episodes, Video & More | HISTORY, very near the beginning of the show is an old photo of farmers on the island, standing in a grassy field with a bunch of those trees I've been hoping to identify.  They all have that vase shape with the flat spreading top, and I don't think they're all victims of a burn; they have a distinctive shape.  The photo wasn't dated and I don't know where on the island the photo was taken, but at one time there was quite an area of those trees.
> ...


Forget it, brat.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 31, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I was being sincere, actually. But thanks for being a dick.
Figure it out on your own!


----------



## OldLady (Jan 31, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Come back TNHarley!  How am I supposed to know which is which?  DO you have any ideas on the trees?  I don't care about Ad Blocker


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 1, 2018)

Does that look like them?


----------



## OldLady (Feb 1, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Does that look like them?


Oh, I fell in love with those live oaks when I visited the south.  Even bought a necklace.   But no.

If you look at the video in the OP at the time I mentioned, you will see the trees; he talks about their shape for a bit, but as I mentioned in the OP, some of it seems to be bullshit.  The photo of the trees is real enough, though.   At the beginning of the French Connection episode (which is one of my last posts) there is an old photo of farmers on the island in a field of the same trees.

Oh, and btw, I saw one of the "mystery trees" in last week's episode of Poldark, on the grounds of a manor house.  That is filmed in England.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Tree update:  On episode #9, season 5, "French Connection" The Curse of Oak Island Full Episodes, Video & More | HISTORY, very near the beginning of the show is an old photo of farmers on the island, standing in a grassy field with a bunch of those trees I've been hoping to identify.  They all have that vase shape with the flat spreading top, and I don't think they're all victims of a burn; they have a distinctive shape.  The photo wasn't dated and I don't know where on the island the photo was taken, but at one time there was quite an area of those trees.
> 
> So I watched the most recent episodes on tree alert.  I cannot see a single one.  Strange they all disappeared.  I suppose they would, though, if they weren't native there and no one was caring about keeping them around.
> 
> ...



Just look like scraggly trees to me

Unless someone does a DNA check on them showing they came from a distant land, I just assume they are scraggly trees

Look!
They have scraggly trees in Africa. That proves Oak Island scraggly trees came from Africa


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Does that look like them?
> ...


Gotcha. Ok i will check that out next.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## OldLady (Feb 1, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Tree update:  On episode #9, season 5, "French Connection" The Curse of Oak Island Full Episodes, Video & More | HISTORY, very near the beginning of the show is an old photo of farmers on the island, standing in a grassy field with a bunch of those trees I've been hoping to identify.  They all have that vase shape with the flat spreading top, and I don't think they're all victims of a burn; they have a distinctive shape.  The photo wasn't dated and I don't know where on the island the photo was taken, but at one time there was quite an area of those trees.
> ...


Shaddup, rightwinger.  You've groused over my thread long enough.  If you don't think it's interesting, read a different thread, okay?


----------



## OldLady (Feb 1, 2018)

TNHarley said:


>


Where'd you get that and what is it?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



OK <sniff>  ....I know when I am not wanted


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I spent 20 minutes of my life helping you out. Dont forget it!!!
Its a kapok. They even produce some sort of fiber that looks like a mix between cotton and coconut.
Ceiba pentandra - Wikipedia
kapok - Google Search


----------



## OldLady (Feb 2, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I definitely won't forget it.  YOU are precious.
I had a hard time searching/identifying trees by shape alone.
I'm not sure this Kapok is the right one, since it is native to tropical regions and I'm not sure it would survive up here.  I also don't see the v-fork in the trunk.  But the Caribbean would make sense if you're going on the pirate theory.
Thanks again, TN.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 2, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I only watched about 3 or 4 minutes of the video. But they looked alike from what little i saw. When i saw the fibers, i thought i hit a grand slam lol.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Seems my ideas are what you don't want.  Don't be hurt.  Us left wingers gotta stick together.  (But you don't have to stick in this thread, thank you very much, saying everyone's ideas are stupid.)


----------



## OldLady (Feb 3, 2018)

I found a sensible blog on Oak Island!  Just sharing.  Not revelatory.
There is a little mention of the oaks at the end of the article.
Nova Scotia Bureau of Information: Oak Island


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 3, 2018)

OldLady said:


> _Quercus Species :  Acacia Mangium Acadiakoa    https://youtube/EE3CKGGL5N8 _*BEWARE THIS VIDEO*
> 
> 
> I've been watching The Curse of Oak Island this season—I've watched sporadically but the drilling is boring to me and all the false hits with the metal detectors in the swamp, etc.  I've watched the new season though.  I've always had a lot of questions about the whole deal and the theories are fascinating but pretty farfetched.
> ...



*Anyone know anything about oak trees?*

yes


----------



## OldLady (Feb 3, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > _Quercus Species :  Acacia Mangium Acadiakoa    https://youtube/EE3CKGGL5N8 _*BEWARE THIS VIDEO*
> ...








You ever seen Oak Trees like this?  There's another view of the what looks like the same type of trees in episode #9, season 5, "French Connection" The Curse of Oak Island Full Episodes, Video & More | HISTORY.  Very near the beginning of the show is an old photo of farmers on the island, standing in a grassy field with a bunch of those trees (not as tall).

They don't really look like oaks to me, but what do I know.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 3, 2018)

OldLady said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




im sorry for some reason the image didnt load 

there are a few hundred varieties of oak 

i will look at the ones on "oak island"


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## OldLady (Feb 3, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


>


Jon--you saw to beware of that video, right?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 3, 2018)

OldLady said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




it is interesting though

the strange oaks came from somewhere

personally i believe that people traveled the globe

for many years before we assume that they have

it is human nature


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 3, 2018)

im sure that travelers of the past carried an abundance of acorns with them 

the tannic acid found in them is a great preservative and good for tanning leather


----------



## OldLady (Feb 3, 2018)

I like the school of thought that more research should be put into finding out what kind of trees they were.  Supposedly, it can be done by testing the soil or -- a rumor that there is a perfectly preserved acorn and leaf found by a past researcher.

I wonder if treasure hunters are ignoring the trees because the legend about them isn't true.
That would be a bummer, but I can't explain why almost NO ONE is trying to get to the bottom of it--or didn't in the past.  You'd think that back when some of those trees were still alive in the 1930's or before, that someone would have checked it out.

Those trees are presumably where the island got its name from the locals.  Or was it simply "Oak Island" because it had native red oaks on it, as opposed to all pine/fir.  It doesn't take a whole lot to give an island a name.  We've got two Moose Islands on our coast and any number of Cow Islands and Sheep Islands from where people used to keep their livestock.

Maybe it's not a real part of the legend, but whatever they are, they died out, making it more likely they were non-native.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 14, 2018)

The entire show this week was about the Templar legend.  Why the Templars would bury their treasure in Nova Scotia in 1400 I don't know, but people are really pushing that theory lately.  Even unearthed a lead cross in Smith's Cove that they are trying to tie to the Templar prison in Domme, France.  It does look medieval, but it could have been dropped there (or planted) by anyone as recently as October when it was found with a metal detector.

Anyway, I've been thinking about all the religious symbolism carved or built into the island, and I have an idea.
On an old episode of America Unearthed a few years ago, I remember a quick bit about a possible Viking hangout that had been discovered by an explorer.  It was a natural cavern deep in the woods, with the opening built up with stacked stone.  Inside were carvings on the walls.  Scott Wolter looked at it and determined it was a Masonic meeting place.  In the early days of the Freemasons (the 1700's) they sometimes met in the woods, far from prying eyes, due to the secret nature of their meetings.
And don't think just because NS didn't have a large population in the 1700's that there weren't Masons around.  Our shire town had a Masonic Lodge active 15 years after it's first settlement.  Before there was a public school, there was a Masonic Lodge.  It was never much more than a lumber mill town with a decent deep water harbor, but they were here anyway.

So they could have definitely been meeting on Oak Island for its convenience to shore but also as an island, with some privacy.  The Masons use a LOT of the same ancient symbology as the Templars.  It could explain a lot of the carved stone, anyway.  I don't know about the Money Pit.


----------



## iceberg (Feb 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> The entire show this week was about the Templar legend.  Why the Templars would bury their treasure in Nova Scotia in 1400 I don't know, but people are really pushing that theory lately.  Even unearthed a lead cross in Smith's Cove that they are trying to tie to the Templar prison in Domme, France.  It does look medieval, but it could have been dropped there (or planted) by anyone as recently as October when it was found with a metal detector.
> 
> Anyway, I've been thinking about all the religious symbolism carved or built into the island, and I have an idea.
> On an old episode of America Unearthed a few years ago, I remember a quick bit about a possible Viking hangout that had been discovered by an explorer.  It was a natural cavern deep in the woods, with the opening built up with stacked stone.  Inside were carvings on the walls.  Scott Wolter looked at it and determined it was a Masonic meeting place.  In the early days of the Freemasons (the 1700's) they sometimes met in the woods, far from prying eyes, due to the secret nature of their meetings.
> ...


all i can think of here is the tie into the lead cross figure and maybe there's more templar stuff coming. but to devote all last night to templars? interesting, but i was hoping we could bring up another hinge or purple wood. 

the show itself can be frustrating but i'm hooked. 15 years or more ago i read the readers digest story on it and loved it when the author was brought out to the island not too long ago. but seeing the history of the templars in a way i can relate to like this has been amazing. i've learned a lot but still don't know much at all. go figure.

all i can think of is they did an entire show on templars because it's about to get important. that or it's dull as hell and they needed a filler. 

want to know what broke the teeth off the rotating drill though. that was nasty.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 14, 2018)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The entire show this week was about the Templar legend.  Why the Templars would bury their treasure in Nova Scotia in 1400 I don't know, but people are really pushing that theory lately.  Even unearthed a lead cross in Smith's Cove that they are trying to tie to the Templar prison in Domme, France.  It does look medieval, but it could have been dropped there (or planted) by anyone as recently as October when it was found with a metal detector.
> ...


That purple wood, along with the parchment and book binding, is a pretty strong indication that there was some kind of important book on the island at some point, but that's all it tells me.  People didn't usually throw books like that away.  I suppose it could have been British military which would fit with other stuff they've found.  But how it got left behind?
I just love wondering about stuff like this.  In my next life, I want to be an archeologist, even though it will mean learning foreign languages.


----------



## iceberg (Feb 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


i've been fascinated with this show since it started. i hate to to think of the millions upon million of dollars they've spent to keep digging this hole and looking for answers for what could be under there. the lady they bring in to show this stuff to certainly knows her history and has been incredible to learn from also.

slow going but you can't really write this stuff up and go by a script. what they find, they find. but yea, hearing how the color purple was a huge indicator of something important was cool. more history on the cross figure was also interesting.

just wonder how much they're tearing up just to get to it but i can't think of another way to get down there.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 14, 2018)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


If you hear/read anything about the trees, let us know.


----------



## iceberg (Feb 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


i was trying to catch up to that conversation - i'll see what i can find. to boil the question down, are we wondering about native oak trees there, or the special ones you were referring to?

i still think the swamp is hiding the most.


----------



## iceberg (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## OldLady (Mar 9, 2018)

iceberg said:


>


This is the video I warned against for inaccuracies in my OP.  It does have good pics, but the "scientific" explanation of what they are is totally made up, possibly to justify his ancient Phoenician theory.  It's true they look like trees on the Serengeti, but this is Nova Scotia.  Mite colder here--would they survive?  If we knew what their REAL name was, it would be helpful; then we could look it up.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 9, 2018)

Well, The Curse of Oak Island is over for the season.  They found a 2-3 karat garnet set in cheap silver that style-wise a gemologist said was 400 or more years old.  They found it in the same field where they had found a fancy, hand-made lock plate (the metal surrounding a keyhole) which they are imagining was on a "treasure chest," not a lowly farmer-type item.    The garnet is no great shakes, though.  To me, it looks more like the decorative handle tip of a dagger or sword than a woman's brooch, but I'm wrong all the time, and either way it's nowhere near the Money Pit.  It's one of Fred Nolan's old spots.  He was a searcher who didn't go for the "pit" theory, but explored clues on land and directly beneath the surface.

Next season they are going to excavate Smith's Cove to explore the old salt works firing pit (at least that's what I think it is) which they are pretending is a big mystery.

The latest hole they drilled got stopped at 77 feet by a nasty granite boulder the drill won't go through.  For three weeks they teased us on, saying they thought it was a steel plate (so naturally it must be the top of Chappel vault).  Nope.  Mother Nature strikes again.

There is definitely evidence that folks were on the island in the 1600's (coins, human bones) and now stakes discovered in the swamp which were dated to the late 1500-mid 1600's, as well.  There were people there doing stuff, and doing quite a bit of something in the swamp area, during that time, but WHAT they were doing is the question.  Setting to with a bulldozer and excavator is NOT going to give us answers.  They need to slow down; I wonder if any REAL archaeologists would like to get involved and do this thing right.

We'll have to wait til next year.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 9, 2018)

If somebody ran a business like the Oak Island treasure guys they would have been broke in a season. Does the media support the facade? Another issue I have a problem with is the alleged _curse_. Where does it say another person has to die?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 9, 2018)

whitehall said:


> If somebody ran a business like the Oak Island treasure guys they would have been broke in a season. Does the media support the facade? Another issue I have a problem with is the alleged _curse_. Where does it say another person has to die?


I'm sure the History Channel pays them, don't you think?  It's probably worth a lot more as advertising though--I'll bet they've had plenty of folks wanting to invest.  

Apparently, the same place where it says the non-native oaks were planted there to mark the island as "The Spot."
It's folk lore, legend, what people around there say, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 12, 2018)

One of the LaGina brothers is apparently sponsoring a new treasure hunt for alleged "confederate gold". Are these guys flush with money or are they stooges for the History channel.


----------

